# How do I read the original posting?



## Joyce (Jun 11, 2005)

When I go to the original posting on the board, I can read the answers but not the question or statement. All I see is a small dialog box near the posting when I light it up,which disappears in a matter of seconds. Also, I can get on the board without logging in. I have already re registered.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 11, 2005)

First, I suggest you go into your User Control Panel and set your default viewing option to LINEAR, if it is not already.  This will match what you were used to on the old board.  You can play around with Threaded or Hybrid modes later when you're more familiar with the board.  (Personally, although I understand all three modes, I still prefer linear.)

When you are looking at the bbs homepage and seeing the list of forums:






If you go to the LAST post, you will see only the last post, not the rest of the thread.  For this reason, I seldom click that little arrow.  But once there, to see the rest of the thread you can click your browser's BACK button to return to the bbs homepage, then click the thread title to go to the first unread message.  This is a better choice, imho, than going to the last post in the first place.

My normal practice, however, is to just go to the forum.  That way you can see ALL the threads easily, not just the one that received the most recent post.

When looking at the list of threads in a forum:






The same caveat applies about going to the last post in the thread.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 11, 2005)

Joyce said:
			
		

> Also, I can get on the board without logging in. I have already re registered.



You can read the posts in the publicly-available forums without logging in.  You cannot post or go to a private forum unless you are logged in.  

When you DO log in, click the "remember me" box and you will retain your logged-in state when you return next time.  If you actually log off, it will remember that too.

I'm moving this thread to the TUG BBS forum, as it relates to the bbs, not to TUG in general.


----------



## Joyce (Jun 12, 2005)

*original thread*

I think I used the wrong term in my posting.What I need to know is, when I light up the original thread in the forum, I do not have enough time to read the full comment or question in that thread. It appears and disappears very quickly. I get the comments and the answers to the particular thread posting, but I do not know what the initial question or comment was. I hope I have explained it correctly this time.


----------



## lanalee (Jun 13, 2005)

Joyce-
It sounds like you're talking about the "hovering" feature.  When you hover over a thread, it does "light up" and the text of the original message briefly appears then disappears.  I assume you're then clicking on the last message link because you say you are seeing the replies, but it is true that you only see the reply you clicked on and not the original post.

If I understand you correctly, then you should first do as Makai Guy suggested and make sure you set your thread view to "linear".  Then to read a thread, click on the thread title to see not only the original post, but all the replies in a linear view.

Hope this helps.

lanalee


----------

